# select-Befehle auslagern?



## schmalhans (27. Sep 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mir ne Webanwendung gebastelt. (.java .jsp .properties.....) und nu verwende ich in den
.jps Seiten keys um Bezeichnungen einzubinden, wie z.B. logon.user.displayname aus der application.properties.

Nun meine Frage:
Lagert man select-Befehle ähnlich aus, z.B. in eine select.properties?
Oder sollte man das nicht tun?

Wenn man das macht, wie kann ich diese dann in meine .java Dateien einbinden über "Key" werd ich sie wohl nicht ansprechen können. Wenns überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.   


Gruß
schmalhans


----------



## bronks (27. Sep 2005)

@schmalhans:
Die Sache mit den Keys macht man eigentlich zwecks einfacher Internationalisierung und nicht um Texte zu verbannen und auszulagern.

Wenn Du mit "select-Befehle" SQL meinst, dann sollten die im Code bleiben, weil sie ein Bestandteil davon sind.


----------



## schmalhans (28. Sep 2005)

ja meine damit SQL.

Ich dachte nur. Wenn man es auslagert wird es einfach z.b. wenn sich mal ein Tabellenname ändert etc.

Obwohl das kann man auch mit Suchen->ersetzen machen.

Also sollte man die SQL-Sachen in der Soure lassen?


----------



## Mag1c (28. Sep 2005)

Hi,

ja, lass das SQL im Code. Wenn du so oft dein DB-Schema änderst, mach halt Konstanten für Tabellennamen und/oder Spalten.

Du kannst auch die ganzen DB-Queries in eine eigene Zwischenschicht verlagern (1 oder mehrere Klassen als Singleton oder mit static Methoden). Dann hast die Queries alle beisammen, was leichter zu warten ist. Evtl. kannst du auch durch Parameterisierung Queries mehrfach verwenden. Und du hast deine JSP's vom SQL getrennt, was ja auch mal nützlich sein könnte.

(Wenn das ganze noch skalierbar sein soll, könntest du noch einen Blick auf echte SessionBeans werfen.)

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## schmalhans (28. Sep 2005)

Danke für die Ratschläge!
Werde den SQL im Code lassen. War auch nur so ne Idee. Nochmals danke.


----------

